# Tell me your colombian tegu success stories!



## BlepTongueSkink (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi y'all. I have a gold tegu named Bubba that I got from my local small petstore a little over a week ago. He was in the petstore since he was a baby, and is about 4-5 months old now. So far I feel like I've been taking steps in the right direction to calm him down, but I get discouraged easily. So please, tell me how you got your colombian tegu to tame down. Thank you!


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Welcome. A decent number of members here keep Colombians. I'm sure some will chime in. Some threads on that subject. Post a photo of your tegu when you get the chance.


----------



## BlepTongueSkink (Apr 26, 2018)

Thank you. He is actually my pfp! But I'll make sure to post some extra pictures!


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Apr 27, 2018)

hello to you and Bubba....... Alpha is a colombian and although I'm not certain I think hes around one year old... I did a kind of diary on here for him if you fancy taking a peek and I'm also here for any questions you wish to fire at me?? although I might not know the answer as there are people with broader knowledge of herps.

Be patient take things slow and I'm sure you'll build an awsome relationship with Bubba though


----------



## BlepTongueSkink (Apr 27, 2018)

Thank you for the feedback! I'll be sure to take a look at the diary


----------



## AlphaAlpha (May 5, 2018)

I think Alpha is around a year old now, 32 inch long and is just a dream pet ...Although he can get grumpy and squerm around a little bit as I pick him up he soon settles with in seconds and he never ever shows any signs of aggresion.... hes just starting to have free rein of my full appartment (before I just let him roam in a hall way) every day for a good few hours and loves his showers staying in for up to an hour some days....The sun is starting to shine over here in shitty England so a leash and the big outdoors is my next step...


----------



## BX9575 (May 14, 2018)

BlepTongueSkink said:


> Hi y'all. I have a gold tegu named Bubba that I got from my local small petstore a little over a week ago. He was in the petstore since he was a baby, and is about 4-5 months old now. So far I feel like I've been taking steps in the right direction to calm him down, but I get discouraged easily. So please, tell me how you got your colombian tegu to tame down. Thank you!



Hi everyone! I was gifted my lil baby on 4/22 as an early mother’s day gift. Not sure of the age. I think she’s doing really well. We have potty trained her. She’s interacting nicely with everyone, no bites


----------



## AlphaAlpha (May 14, 2018)

Wlcome ....great pics.... good luck in the future


----------



## Walter1 (May 15, 2018)

Welcome and congrats on a nice tegu. More people beginning to keep this tropical species and with good results.


----------

